# Little Manistee Salmon Fishing?



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Herr Jinx,
Du hast ein Brett vorm Kopf.
Bei Nacht allen Katzen sind tot!


----------



## DrEw8716 (Jul 1, 2004)

Not to piss anybody off but let's try and keep it to the fishing. The whole spearing/casino/indian thing is an apparant problem to all of us....


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Mr Jinx said:


> I do belive we gave them fair compensation for the land at the time: strings of beads, firewater and some coughed on blankets.:bloos:




...and free college to thier kids:16suspect


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

This got way off track. I understand that tribal rights are a sore spot for all of us but it detracted from this post and leads to nothing we can deal with in the immediate future. I'm gonna close this thread and ask that another one be started concerning salmon fishing the Little M.


----------

